# Best snow pusher for skidsteer



## spiviter

I just got a quote for my new bobcat s250 and need to get a 10ft pusher. How are yours working / problems that you have run into ?? I am in the chicago area and went out to see the Daniels last week (Great Stuff I must say), But I would like to get some feed back before picking it up....Also went to see the Arctic unit. I did not like it or the high cost of it...


----------



## Jube

*snow pusher*

Give Mark at Tri - Mark welding a call in Genoa City, Wi. He builds Sno Dozer pushers and they are all we use. He can be reached at 262.279.3731. Pls tell him I told you to call him if you speak to him.

Thanks,


----------



## dirtwork

I have an S250 and we use a 10ft protech containment plow, never had a problem.


----------



## polarplowing

as long as we are on the subject, how well do Skid steers work with pusher style blades? Can you still turn and get going with a 10' box plow? Just wondering, I am also thinking of the exact set-up, but heard that they are only good cleaning up trails from the truck plows, and that the skid steers aren't the primary snow removal equipment. Thanks


----------



## spiviter

There are 2 big parking lots close to my job and thats all they use are skidsteers with 10 boxes on them. I was amazed by the amount of snow they pushed compared to a truck with a 10ft straight blade. Sold me right there... Thats why I am ordering one soon as some more checks come thru the door...for next season I think...


----------



## itsgottobegreen

10' protech. Got one and love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m39976

I have a 8' RCS with a skid steer attachment in W. Michigan. I used it 4 times.
$1500


----------



## The Snow Pros

Got a 8' Daniels Box on my Case 75XT and love it. Depends which size machine you have as to which size box to get. Talk to Greg at Daniels, he's a good guy. The trip edge is also a nice feature.


----------



## vis

8' curtis with a rubber edge is great for manholes in parking lots...the key is not to take too big of a bite with the box or you will lose traction....the box accumulates alot more than a plow blade and contains most of it! :waving:


----------



## Cutter1

I have a 8 ft pro-tech for sale with a skid loader attachment.....$1500


----------



## K&L Salting

*eight foot snow pusher*

I have an 8' that expands to 12' used three hours.
Ordered it in October last year but did not come in till March. It worked great but gave up that contract pain in the ...
I got it to clear snow out from under semi trailers when you folded it out.
cost $3000 take $2000


----------



## JMurph

*10' push on an S185*

I went to my bobcat dealer and the salesman told me I wouldn't have any trouble pushing a 10 footer on my machine, any thoughts from you guys?


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Your dealer is on crack. an 8' is all you want on a s185. 8' are for medium frame machines. 10' for large frame machines. Like the S220, S250, S300, A300. 12' is for the gehl 7810 or cat 908 mini wheel loader.


----------



## Snowman19

Ive Got and 8' Pusher box for $550 For a skid or small wheel loader and can custom make them up to 20' for under $2300 PM Me


----------



## BobC

Depends on machine, use, weight of snow, fluffy or packing, job site and 100s of other variables. I use a Protech 8ft. on 50hp Kubota and love it. Chose 8ft over 10ft primarily so I wouldn't be over width when trailering it on machine. Also very easy to maneuver in lot that has activity 24hrs. a day.


----------



## BobC

Oops forgot most manufactures web sites have that list recommendations for various machines. Bigger isn't always better.


----------



## BigTruckNuts

Snowman do you still have that box for sale. If so send me a couple pics to [email protected]

Thanks.. I am heading out to Michigan Thurdsay to pick up a skid steer so if you still have it and its not in bad shape maybe we can meet up. Thanks

Chris


----------



## Snowman19

Yeah Let me get pics tomm.


----------



## BigTruckNuts

Thanks dude


----------



## m39976

Snowman, Can you give me some contact info. You don't have a pm. I need a custom pusher in michigan.


----------



## Snowman19

Yeah sure, My name is Mike and my # (810)348-6268 Call Anytime (Available 24/7) :waving:


----------



## Snowman19

BigTruckNuts;329431 said:


> Snowman do you still have that box for sale. If so send me a couple pics to [email protected]
> 
> Chris


Dang, some guy that i promised it to 3 months ago showed up with cash and took it. I thought he didnt want it. I can custom make one for you in 3-5 days, just give me some specs on what you want and i will make it!!! And Help Deliver it. And help you set it up on your machine.Give me a call!! MIKE (810)348-6268


----------



## BigTruckNuts

Mike that does suck.... I will be leaving tomm for Michigan to pick up the skid steer that is the only problem. As far as size of the plow, let me know what you think. Its a Mustang 2070 it has 2200 lbs lift, 75 hp. I think an 8 footer would be perfect. 

I would like to see some pics of the plows you make so please send me some to my email. I will try calling you though..

thanks

Chris


----------



## Snowman19

Hey, I just finished up a 8' push box today, i will post pics of the finished box after i paint it. Probably around 9:30 Tonight.


----------



## Snowman19

Ok guys, Its taking alittle longer than expected to paint. I will have the pics by 11Pm tonight. it looks really sweet!!!
Check back at 11 for the info, pics, and the price!!!!


----------



## Snowman19

Here they are..........................


----------



## BigTruckNuts

dude that is a kick ass shop you got there!!!

Anyway the plow looks damn good, I cant beleive that you got it together that quick. Let me know through email [email protected] what kinda dimensions and materials you used. I am curious to know what the thickness of the metal used is.

The only thing that I would change is round off the corners on the sides and add a quick attach plate. I think that will make it more marketable and profitable!!

nice job

as far as i am concerned I think that I am goin to try my plow out first before I make any purchases!!

Chris


----------



## Lawnscape89

JMurph;321975 said:


> 10' Push on S185? I went to my bobcat dealer and the salesman told me I wouldn't have any trouble pushing a 10 footer on my machine, any thoughts from you guys?


Yeah, I wouldn't recommend that either. I two Avalanche 8 box plows', one for my LS180 and one for a sub that has a S185. Depending on the snow, it was a struggle for his machine to handle even the 8 footer. A 10' would be way too much for a S185, but I'm sure it would be fine on a S250. Hope that helps.


----------



## Snowman19

BigTruckNuts;330435 said:


> dude that is a kick ass shop you got there!!!
> 
> Anyway the plow looks damn good, I cant beleive that you got it together that quick. Let me know through email [email protected] what kinda dimensions and materials you used. I am curious to know what the thickness of the metal used is.
> 
> The only thing that I would change is round off the corners on the sides and add a quick attach plate. I think that will make it more marketable and profitable!!
> 
> nice job
> 
> as far as i am concerned I think that I am goin to try my plow out first before I make any purchases!!
> 
> Chris


Thanks, Yeah i really enjoy fabricating things in my free time, Which looks like i will have alot of since im in MICHIGAN!!! I can for the most part build these boxes in a day or two so if anyone else needs one, give me a shout.:waving:


----------



## snowsniper1

i have a300 w/ a 8' h&h in wet stuff it has a hard time i wouldnt go w/ a 10 '.i have chains on the machine this year so if we get any snow i will let you know how it dose.i mainly use it for clean up now


----------



## Doug Montanari

*Snow Pusher for sale*

Cutter 1 do you still have the 8' snow pusher or did you sell it?


----------

